# Only Paws and Horses 11-12th June, Hop Farm, Paddock Wood, Kent



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

The Only Paws and Horses Show

11-12th June
The Hop Farm
Paddock Wood 
Kent
TN12 6PY

Whos going?
Think i might go along on the saturday, tempted to enter Viva in the dash and splash lol


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I will be there on sunday  I have entered the agility and Tilly will be doing the dash n splash as well


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

I may look into this for the sunday now paws in the park has moved to kent county showground in september - may still go. We have a motorhome and dad drives but will need to look at available funds in account end of the month.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thinking about camping down there as a practise run before the pet forums weekend


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't forget Only Paws and Horses this weekend at The Hop Farm, Paddocks Wood, Kent. Full details HERE: Only Paws and Horses

Bring your dogs and enter the Fun Dog Show - all proceeds from the Dog Show go to The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK).
Prizes for Best In Show and Best Puppy In Show (Novelty and Pedigree) are huge photographic portraits of your dog.
Hope to see you there!!!!

Mick


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

enjoy yourselves i'm off to a club show. hope the weather improves not looking good at the moment.


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll be there with my stand. i'll have various headcollars (eg dogmatic K9 bridle, canny collars etc) harnesses (inc fleece lined with front rings) Keep Cool coats, Ezydog range. All available to try on, adjusted to your dog if needed and usage tips.

Look forward to seeing some of you there.
Jessy


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

keep cool coats . sounds interesting never heard of them before. do you have a link or a picture of one?


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

I have the description on my website, but no picture as yet. They are an amazing thing, a bit like synthetic chamois. You wet them (and lighlty wring out)but they don't drip or make the dog particularly wet and they stay cold to the touch even in blazing sun. Stay like that for about 4 hours before you need to wet them again and will cool an overheated dog in under 10 minutes.

Jessy


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

The winners of the Dog Shows held on Saturday and Sunday organised by The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) are here: Only Paws & Horses Dog Show - 11/12th June 2011 | Facebook

We had a really high quality entry and both days were very enjoyable (and we got packed up before the rain came!!!!!)

Mick


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Ember was reserve best in show on sunday, but she wasn't wanted to have her photo taken :cryin:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry!! Your Tollers were all gorgeous (and I fell in love with Ember) , but we only had the resources to offer framed canvas photos to BIS, BPIS and BVIS - maybe next year...........

Mick


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Technically she beat BV and BP!

Just wasn't nice being ignored after being given the rosette  and told your not wanted, didn't even get to do a lap round the ring.

I don't mind too much because I show mine, but what if it was someone who doesn't show and it was the biggest thing they have ever won?


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

I went to detling companion show instead and had an enjoyable day just paid diesel and class fees, would have loved to have come to the hop farm but did not have the money for 4 times entrance fee including a 6 year old,diesel from sussex and food plus class fee. Maybe next year but i am trying to save for paws in the park.


----------

